# A game.



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

I offer you a new game. I will write three capital letters, the one after me should explain it and then he/she writes three capital letters too. Ex: LPG - Let's Play a Game.

So let's go! I am the first.  SOS


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 28, 2008)

Send Out a Smile
RKB


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

riker knows best

GFG


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

Girls Follow Guys.

WST


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

Who Said That?

GMT


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Going Mad Today
BMS


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

Bring Me Sugar

MMA


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Makes Me Agitated

LSD


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Losers sucks dungs

FTW


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

for the win

BRB


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Black rubber Ball

GLG


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Go Larry Go


BFF


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

BEST FRIENDS FOREVUR!

TLC


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

The Learning Channel

BFG


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

big friendly giant





WWP


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

We Win Prizes

***


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

at super store


NWA


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Nobody Wants Anything

KFC


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Kennel Friendly Cats

NSW


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

New Sports Wiseman


OPP


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Obama Picked People

GFM


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Great Fat Mama

MEH


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

MAMA EAT HAM

IHU


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

internet hates us

POL


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Phantom or Liar

TTP


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Trap Those Parrots

YLE


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

You Little Emo

NNX


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

No-No Xerox!


ALO


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Anxiously licking onions

HLF


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Hobbits Live Forever

TNT


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Tasty Naughty Treats

DLM


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

DownLoadable Milk

PSC


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pretty sincere cutie

RTA


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

Rice Tastes Amazing (it doesn't really)

IHS


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

In here, sweetie

RBP


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Root Beer...Ploat :b

WBH


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

We Bash Houses
POI


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Please oil internally 

FGH


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Food Grain Holder

PPS


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Practicing pomposity sincerely 

QWJ


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Queen of Winter Joy

MIJ


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Married In Jail

UVM


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Under vagina munching

MPM


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

edit: 
My Personal Monkey

YUM


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yelling under malaise 

TTT


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Travel Through Time

EAN


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Early August newt

OAB


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Overly Attached Baboon

JSU


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jason sucks udder 

UEI


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^:lol
Ugh, Elephant Intestines

WRB


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Wales Righteously Bathing

ZQL


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zircon quietens Louise 

YKG


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

:lol I love this thread ^_^

edit: You Kick Geese!


HVO


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Haulage vehicles offload 

DFR


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Haulage vehicles offload
> 
> DFR


 Don't frighten Rachel.

SMD


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

SuperMan's Dad 

DGF


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't get flu

UFO


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Uniformed Fuzzy Ostrich


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

DUC


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Driving up country

ABC


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Atheist Baiting Christians

YIL


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yours in love

KHF


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

keep hoarding fat


mii


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Must insure ingot 

AWV


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Away weary vagabond!

TTY


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Two Tahitians Yodelling

FPK


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

For Prince Kid

TDF


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Turtle dove friend

DHM


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't Hassle Me



JDY


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Joyous day......yawning

VBG


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Vicious bloody geese



OSN


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

One sexy nerd

HPO


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Help People Out

DRF


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Dang! Relax, Fred!

JYJ


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jane yells 'Jason'

OQT


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

edit: Old queen toys

IFE

@tannasg oh well the game must go on


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

I forget everything.

XYT


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

hazy girl said:


> Quinton quilts trees
> 
> IFE


The letters were O Q AND T, not Q Q and T.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Xavier yells "tacos!"

UNI


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

urination needs intervention

DNA


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't need assistance.

HIH


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Harry In Hades


KSB


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Knowing shy Brian

YTP


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Your Time's Precious



OSM


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Obama smacked mackelmore

TMJ


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Too many jerks 

SWH


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Slowly Wreaking Havoc





KKD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Knowing kids dream 

AZW


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

American Zappy Wish

SSD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Super Sassy Diva

HUL


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hot University love


DSH


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Dem Streets, Huh?

WIW


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Work it, woman!




ISN


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Interesting signature....................nice. 

DFD


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Dark fog downstairs

SST


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Shhhhh....Secret Taco


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Second secretive taco...



JSH


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just starting holiday 

PQE


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Professional Quality Entertainment

MUF


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Manufactured under feminists 

NJY


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

New Jersey, Yo.

CCP


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Crowd Control Playbook

SMD


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

State Mandated Delusions



OSJ


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Orange squeezed juice 

IEA


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

In ecstatic adulation



NSF


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Never so frequently 

EOG


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Eat Or Go

BHY


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Big hairy yeti 

HVR


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

Hasselhoff votes Republican

STB


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

stuff teenagers break

now


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

noogies or wedgies?

PGY


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Please graffiti yard

WKW


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

whisper kind words

SSI


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Silencing silence insensitively 

JOP


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

jettison our platitudes

FTL


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Frying Texas live

HUL


----------



## GiftofGABA (Oct 2, 2013)

hipsters usually lampoon

ARS


----------

